# "Avant-garde" classical + vocals recommendations?



## Progressive (Jul 15, 2010)

I really don't know classical music, so I don't know which styles to refer. I want some contemporary or modern classical anyway, whatever it means.

So I don't know whether it should be impressionism, modernism, surrealism, expressionism, post-romanticism, atonalism, spectralism... and should it be called lieder, chamber music, operetta...

But one great example of the thing I'm looking for, besides some new styles, is this position: A woman sings dramatically and maybe in a weird way, and a man is on the piano, also playing dramatically.

This next link is my primary example, though there's church organ. Any other instruments go as well, like some little chamber orchestra. But piano is what I'm mostly looking for, because I've heard that kind of music sometimes. I just don't know what it was. Once it was in a program that was about Finnish modernism. There was a male pianist and a female singer. Romantic, stereotypical, haha, but who cares.

Jacula - (1972) Tardo Pede in Magiam - 1 - U.F.D.E.M. (9:02):




Do you have any classifications for this song - what style could it be?

And by "avant-garde", I don't mean "art" like ambient, but *I prefer complex and compact structures.*

Here's some other examples, mostly avant-prog (but of course I need recommendations that don't have drums, unless you happen to know some). *Actually these are also recommendations for you. I really hope that you listen to these songs. I would also like to know the style of the music that I'm recommending or that you're recommending, because it makes searching for new music easier.*

U Totem - (1990) U Totem - 1 - One Nail Draws Another (14:54):





Most of you maybe know this. It has nice piano in the latter part. What is the style in 5:12 - 5:08? Reminds me a bit of *Conlon Nancarrow*, which is actually quite close to what I'm looking for.
Henry Cow - (1975) Beautiful as the Moon - 4 - Terrible as an Army with Banners (7:02) 





This is also very very close to what I'm interested in. Listen 1:25 - 2:27. It is quite jazzy, yes, but... sometimes the line between jazz and classical can be vague, as you know.
Present - (1985) Le poison qui rend fou - 1 - Le poison qui rend fou, Part 1: Ram Ram va faire "pif paf" (15:25):





This is also close, maybe even closer than others. The beginning, of course, though the symphonic rock part is nice, too. A bit simple, but mostly working well.
Quasar Lux Symphoniæ - (1996) The Enlightening March of the Argonauts - 3 - The Resonance of the Throne:





This is very close too, the beginning. I don't know the style of the latter part (or the beginning), but it's nicely playful, besides being dramatic. So all kinds of recommendations are welcome!
Arrigo Barnabé - 1980 - Clara Crocodilo - 5 - Infortúnio 





Like said, many styles go. This is a bit more folky one, and barely classical at all (?). I'd like to know what you say about this music style... what it is?
Ensemble Havadià - (1981) Ensemble Havadià - 1 - Finale 





Thank you!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

As on my phone I unfortunately cant listen to the examples posted in great quality, however guessing from the descriptions you might enjoy this:
Henze - Voices


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

It's not really considered "avant garde," but from the description given it sounds like you might enjoy Schoenberg's "Pierrot Lunaire." I'd provide a link to a YouTube, but I'm at work now and can't access that site.
It features a female vocalist singing in a style called sprechtstimme which is kind of a combination of speaking and singing. She is accompanied by a small mixed chamber ensemble. It is a collection of shorter movements, mostly about a minute or two long if I remember correctly.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> But one great example of the thing I'm looking for, besides some new styles, is this position: A woman sings dramatically and maybe in a weird way, and a man is on the piano, also playing dramatically.


Rotfl, that's hilarious description. I can't stop laughing.

Try songs by Second Viennese School ********, they will give you good insight in lieder genre - Berg ones are more romantic, Schoenberg varies between expressionism and OKIURSAJA, Webern is total freak. Decide which of them you like the best and you will know where to look for more music like this.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I just thought of another piece you might enjoy which could legitimately be called avant garde, which is Stockhausen's Stimmung. 
There is no instrumental accompaniment. It features a small ensemble of vocalists singing into microphones that are tuned to an inaudible B-flat drone, which creates some interesting and subtle effects with the overtones of the singers' voices.


----------



## Progressive (Jul 15, 2010)

BTW, Pierrot Lunaire is a nice band http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/pierrot_lunaire maybe taken it's name and some style of that song.

Thank you! "Pierrot Lunaire" seems to be exactly what I want. So this is Atonal and Serialism, and Expressionism?  And not modern, it's from 1912 :O Have to get more Sprechtstimme  And wow, these sound so different (actually it makes me sad, because now I have to check all the versions):
"Pierrot Lunaire by Schoenberg part 1":




"Schönberg conducts Pierrot Lunaire (1/4)":





Hans Werner Henze's Voices seems to be nice, too, though maybe a bit too much musical theatre (in some parts reminding me of Arrigo Barnabé, like here "Henze Voices Prt 2 Electric Cop" 



 at the end. But I'll check the complete work on a better time, like the others mentioned here. So this was just a "we're in it" post. Though, it's tough to go through all Webern, Berg or... Second Viennese School ********... I guess. Do they have vocals and where? And what's that "OKIURSAJA" anyways?  At least Alban Berg sounds great, and Webern a bit mild, not energetic, but I guess I heard the wrong song, since you said it is total freak.

Haha, Stimmung is nice and funny, reminding me Demetrio Stratos' vocal experimentatio. Demetrio Stratos - Criptomelodie Infantili: 



 makes you laugh  but there's other kind of music on that album.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Progressive said:


> So this is Atonal and Serialism, and Expressionism?


It is Atonal and Expressionistic, although I think this was completed before Schoenberg developed his 12-tone technique, so I wouldn't call it serial. I'd call it free atonalilty if I had to classify it.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Milton Babbitt:

Philoemel (1st half)
Philoemel (2nd half)

There are some piano versions of his vocal works as well.

And Morton Feldman: Three Voices (excerpt)


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like you might be up for some Georges Aperghis.

And do you know _Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs_? That's one of many songs by Cage.

Romitelli's _An Index of Metals_ is a sort of chamber/video opera for soprano and ensemble that's not too edgy, but it's still nice. (_Professor Bad Trip_ is on order, so I can't say anything about that.)

Otherwise, look for the singers to find more cool pieces. Cathy Berberian, Joan La Barbara, Diamanda Galas, Silje Johnsen.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out *Luciano Berio*, his relationship with singer *Cathy Berberian* fostered many unique & inspired vocal pieces ... _Recital I_, _Sequenza III_ ... _Circles_, _Folk Songs_ ... _Epiphanie_, _Laborintus 2_ & _Sinfonia_










This disc has outstanding historical performances of _Circles _& _Sequenza III_ by Berberian.










Another classic recording, marvellously deranged performance of _Recital I_, and she's very expressive in the more mainstream _Folk Songs_.










_Sinfonia's_ verbal & vocal pyrotechnics beautifully captured on this disc, it also has an excellent _Folk Songs_ and one of Berio's more striking orchestral works.


----------



## Progressive (Jul 15, 2010)

working on it.. but thanks!

do you happen to know any Finnish ones?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Not Finnish... but Swedish...










Various Baltic-area composers:










Truly unique:


----------

